# Resolutions We Think Other People Should Make



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hey now, that's a whole 'nother thread! "Resolutions We Think Other People Should Make"!
> 
> (Ooo, I could have fun with that.
> 
> ...


Your wish is my Command.

I resolve that the teens down the street will stop using their car stereos to rattle windows as they drive by.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I reject the whole concept of new years resolutions. If you think you think you need to change something in your life just do it. January 1 is just another day in the calendar.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I reject the whole concept of new years resolutions. If you think you think you need to change something in your life just do it. January 1 is just another day in the calendar.


Rasputina,
I agree, but disagree...SOmetimes we need a catalyst to get us started. 
My "Resolution for others" Quit getting in my way in traffic!!! (Of course I am a PERFECT driver.  )


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

I resolve my fellow Americans should stop electing the same knuckleheads to go to Washington.  Send someone with some integrity that wants to get something done.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Rasputina,
> I agree, but disagree...SOmetimes we need a catalyst to get us started.
> My "Resolution for others" Quit getting in my way in traffic!!! (Of course I am a PERFECT driver.  )


The one thing that unites us all, old and young, north and south, east and west, rich and poor, is the feeling that we are a better than average driver!


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> I resolve my fellow Americans should stop electing the same knuckleheads to go to Washington. Send someone with some integrity that wants to get something done.


Ditto, ditto!! I promise never to vote for Nixon again!!! But please, please show me the money. Who, who, who shall we send next? Tell me!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> I resolve my fellow Americans should stop electing the same knuckleheads to go to Washington. Send someone with some integrity that wants to get something done.


+1

LOL ya got me going along with this after all


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> .... Who, who, who shall we send next? Tell me!!


Don't ask me!! Diogenes has been looking for that guy for a while.

If you send me $1,000,000 I'll start looking too. I guess it's not me


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Don't ask me!! Diogenes has been looking for that guy for a while.
> 
> If you send me $1,000,000 I'll start looking too. I guess it's not me


The check's in the mail... who's this Dio genes? Isn't that Latin for 'God genes'? Just curious...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I resolve that the fashion police will live at Walmart at 3am.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I resolve not to never go to Wal*Mart at three AM again.  I'm still in shock from the last excursion and it was two years ago!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> I resolve not to never go to Wal*Mart at three AM again. I'm still in shock from the last excursion and it was two years ago!


Just *How* much rum have you had today BRENDA?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Enough to use double-negatives like Captain Morgan when he says "I ain't no blimey Brenda, Miss Meredith!  Methinks that the lass has been dipping in the grog a bit too often!"


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Brendan Carroll said:


> Enough to use double-negatives like Captain Morgan when he says "I ain't no blimey Brenda, Miss Meredith! Methinks that the lass has been dipping in the grog a bit too often!"


Ooooops! sowwwwy.... I musta put too much Coke in my Rum... er too much Rum in my COke! I am stilla celebratin'!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Pomegranate Sangria today ... Crown and Seven tonight.  

And I resolve that people will not go shopping at Wal-Mart or elsewhere in their jammies (whether or not it's 3am).


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I wish they were covered up as much as jammies would cover them... 
http://www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> And I resolve that people will not go shopping at Wal-Mart or elsewhere in their jammies (whether or not it's 3am).


Nor will they wear curlers, slippers, or bathing suits when they shop. And men with beer bellies will not go shirtless in public (except at the beach).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I reject the whole concept of new years resolutions. If you think you think you need to change something in your life just do it. January 1 is just another day in the calendar.


Did you choose to start doing that on January 1?


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> And men with beer bellies will not go shirtless in public (except at the beach).


No exceptions for the beach, men with beer bellies must wear, circa 1900s, fully body style bathing suites. So must women with jelly bellies and thunder thighs.

Also, I resolve my mother-in-law, who currently lives only an hour or so outside Seattle, will immigrate to New Zealand, a 17 + hour flight. Bwahahahaha.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Geemont said:


> No exceptions for the beach, men with beer bellies must wear, circa 1900s, fully body style bathing suites. So must women with jelly bellies and thunder thighs.


Oh no no no. Then my mom and I couldn't lie around at the beach and make catty comments about most of the people who walk by. 

(Not that we'd be exempt from them. But we sometimes do it anyway.)


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Geemont said:


> No exceptions for the beach, men with beer bellies must wear, circa 1900s, fully body style bathing suites. So must women with jelly bellies and thunder thighs.
> 
> Also, I resolve my mother-in-law, who currently lives only an hour or so outside Seattle, will immigrate to New Zealand, a 17 + hour flight. Bwahahahaha.


That would be a great thing, Geemont. Then you could fly out to New Zealand to see her and send back loverly pictures of the movie sets for the LOTR that USED to be there. I heard they tore them all down after the movies were finished. I agree with the beer belly thing, but where do I buy a circa 1900's full body style bathing suite? Not that I have a beer belly. I just have a Captain Morgan leg.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Brendan Carroll said:


> but where do I buy a circa 1900's full body style bathing suite?


Buy.com has some...(click the picture). There are other retailers out too.



Lucky for me, I don't have a beer belly, because it might have been hip in 1907, but it looks nebbishy now.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

These are great.

My husband needs to:
Start closing his underwear drawer all the way.
Stop balling his dirty shirts up into a knotted mess.
And
Stop leaving sock nuggets all over the house - another dirty item he balls into a tight wad. 

We've been together for 21 years. I'm not holding my breath.  

Jenna


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/nod.. after 19 years, I am used to mine making a BIG deal about watching Sunday Football... and falling asleep before the half...then he will wake and doze through the second half.. often missing the final score...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> My husband needs to:
> Start closing his underwear drawer all the way.
> Stop balling his dirty shirts up into a knotted mess.
> And
> ...


My six-year old did some of that -- she left her socks everywhere, and she left pants and underwear knotted together lying on the floor. I finally told her that I wasn't washing anything that wasn't a) separated, and b) in her laundry basket. I had to grit my teeth a few times and ignore the socks in the living room and on the kitchen floor for a week, but eventually she caught on when I didn't wash her favorite pants for two weeks because they were wadded up together with underwear and socks inside the legs.

I'm not saying this would work on your DH, but it might be worth a try... IF you can stand to wait it out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My husband seems physically incapable of closing a drawer or cabinet and as I get older, it bugs me more. I just walked into the pantry and sure enough, the door on the cabinet with the glasses was standing wide open. He never, ever, ever closes that one.

I also told him that his new year's resolution was to stop being such a pill....LOL. Actually, he sort of agreed with me.

L


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Geemont said:


> Buy.com has some...(click the picture). There are other retailers out too.
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for me, I don't have a beer belly, because it might have been hip in 1907, but it looks nebbishy now.


Its the socks that push it over the top .... and I'm not sure if this is a very good solution ... horizontal stripes are not a fat guy's friend.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Its the socks that push it over the top .... and I'm not sure if this is a very good solution ... horizontal stripes are not a fat guy's friend.


Not a fat woman's friend, either....


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying this for DH... sans socks.  He'll just have to go barefoot.


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Leslie said:


> My husband seems physically incapable of closing a drawer or cabinet and as I get older, it bugs me more. I just walked into the pantry and sure enough, the door on the cabinet with the glasses was standing wide open. He never, ever, ever closes that one.
> 
> I also told him that his new year's resolution was to stop being such a pill....LOL. Actually, he sort of agreed with me.
> 
> L


What is it with men and drawers? For my DH it is only his sock drawer. So annoying!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> My six-year old did some of that -- she left her socks everywhere, and she left pants and underwear knotted together lying on the floor. I finally told her that I wasn't washing anything that wasn't a) separated, and b) in her laundry basket. I had to grit my teeth a few times and ignore the socks in the living room and on the kitchen floor for a week, but eventually she caught on when I didn't wash her favorite pants for two weeks because they were wadded up together with underwear and socks inside the legs.
> 
> I'm not saying this would work on your DH, but it might be worth a try... IF you can stand to wait it out.


I started a pile of all his sock nuggets. I refused to wash any of them. (I don't want to handle his filthy socks, shake them out, let all the yucky dead skin dust fly all over me!) Well I got a huge pile - about 30 socks. He went out and bought two new packs. Never even asked where they all went. He just figured he needed more. UGH!!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> /nod.. after 19 years, I am used to mine making a BIG deal about watching Sunday Football... and falling asleep before the half...then he will wake and doze through the second half.. often missing the final score...


Oh yeah - new rule for 2010. If you fall asleep the remote will be taken away from you.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I reject the whole concept of new years resolutions. If you think you think you need to change something in your life just do it. January 1 is just another day in the calendar.


I absolutely agree! No resolutions. I just keep plugging along, trying to be a better writer, a better person; learn some things, share some things, and enjoy life as much as I can.

Debra


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

The best resolution for me would be to "stop breaking my new year's resolution"


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

JennaAnderson said:


> I started a pile of all his sock nuggets. I refused to wash any of them. (I don't want to handle his filthy socks, shake them out, let all the yucky dead skin dust fly all over me!) Well I got a huge pile - about 30 socks. He went out and bought two new packs. Never even asked where they all went. He just figured he needed more. UGH!!


Hmmmm. That's a problem, then. So much for ignoring the laundry.  (Maybe if you put the dirty pile in plain sight, and just keep adding to it....? )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

yep right next to/in front of his dresser.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm an insurance adjuster. One of my claimants needs to make the resolution that not every voice mail needs to be flagged as urgent (and certainly not 3 in 3 consecutive days). I could understand it if I wasn't getting back to her, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

chevauchee said:


> I'm an insurance adjuster. One of my claimants needs to make the resolution that not every voice mail needs to be flagged as urgent (and certainly not 3 in 3 consecutive days). I could understand it if I wasn't getting back to her, but this is getting ridiculous.


You mean you have other claims to work on besides hers? She's not the center of your work life 
deb


----------

